# Time for trunk surgery



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

So, a couple of weeks ago, backed out of the garage, something didn’t sound/feel quite right. Found a left rear axle bearing shelled out. Pieces of the ball cage in the drum, and inner bearing race cracked.

Not a huge deal...but poking around under the car, decided it was time to clean/paint etc. keyword “poking”. Car had a felt mat glued in the trunk, and lo and behold found some rot beneath it.

Ordered 3 piece trunk pan from opgi. Pulled the tank and differential (might as well clean paint and rebush.

I’ve not done much light gage mig, but, well no time like the present.

Any tips/tricks?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Fxnjetz56 said:


> So, a couple of weeks ago, backed out of the garage, something didn’t sound/feel quite right. Found a left rear axle bearing shelled out. Pieces of the ball cage in the drum, and inner bearing race cracked.
> 
> Not a huge deal...but poking around under the car, decided it was time to clean/paint etc. keyword “poking”. Car had a felt mat glued in the trunk, and lo and behold found some rot beneath it.
> 
> ...


First, do a little practice on welding 2 pieces of sheet metal the same gauge as the trunk floor. It will also help you set-up the mig for your floor project.

You want to "stitch weld" as opposed to a straight line continuous bead. Heat is your enemy as it can warp metal and as it expands & contracts can move panels around and out of place. So tack your panels at a number of places so they do not move on you. Then you can "stitch weld" and move about the different panels to allow the hotter ones to cool before going back again.

Measure twice and cut once. Make sure everything fits before you weld.

Follow along on this build which should give you some good ideas: https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/restoring-my-1968-convertible-voodoo-ii-127321/index3.html


----------



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank You Jim. Yes absolutely plan on practice/experimenting before tackling. Pretty much done for car season here, so I’m in no hurry. Actually, my biggest problem is trying to keep the “might as well” syndrome in check... you know, as long as I’m here, “might as well” ..... fill in the blank...

Another part of the trunk project, is to repair the support structure for the rear package shelf... some chucklehead cut them out for some unknown reason. Found suitable donor pieces at Frank’s Pontiac parts...so, more welding...


----------



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Finished removing rear control arms/shocks etc. to continue under chassis cleanup and paint. Painted diff, will be installing new brake line s from inline tube. Started cutout of rusted trunk pan above brace. I’ve got the 3 piece deal from opgi. I’m also considering replacing body mount bushings...


----------

